# Gene Cafe CBR-101 (Possible Stupid Question)



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi all,

I hope you are all safe & well 

I have a question about the Gene Cafe CBR-101 and I apologise in advance if it a completely stupid one. Here goes! The CBR-101 is rated to a bean weight of 250-300grams (300 being the very maximum). On the side of the drum on the glass there is a line with the words (dry process beans) does this indicate the level at which the drum can be filled with green beans ? or does it mean something else ?

Your help with this is totally appreciated as always.

Ian


----------



## Mpbradford (Jan 28, 2020)

It's for natural process max beans - tip the drum and fill it to the line. Or for santos etc, just go for 230g and be sure to clear the drum filter and chaff collector after every two roasts. Look up natural green bean process, there is also washed, pulped etc.


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

Mpbradford said:


> It's for natural process max beans - tip the drum and fill it to the line. Or for santos etc, just go for 230g and be sure to clear the drum filter and chaff collector after every two roasts. Look up natural green bean process, there is also washed, pulped etc.


 Ah I see, thank you for answering, I am currently using Brazilian Santos beans, I have 16kgs to get through, it is going to be a long old road doing 230g at a time 😳 .. Many thanks again 👍


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Natural process beans tend to give off more chaff as they are processed with mucilage still on there whereas washed beans will have most if not all removed thus generate far less chaff.. A lot of Brasil beans are natural or dry processed. The issue with the gene is one of getting the chaff away from the roasting chamber as it collects near the exhaust element and is "swept" away (hopefully) by the swinging bar (thwacker, non tech term  ). If you put too many beans in that are dry processed said thwacker gets overwhelmed which at best could lead to unpleasant roasty burnt taste or worst case catch fire, neither of which are desirable outcomes. (Other beans to be aware of that require a smaller load are aged beans such as Monsooned Malabar, Old Brown Java, aged Aceh etc not to do with the chaff, more to do with bean size once roasted.

As said above remember to empty the chaff box every couple of roasts, keep the weight in down and you should not have any issues.

Sounds like you going to be amused for a while with 16Kg, if you get bored you could try using it as a base of a post roast blend (blending pre roast can lead to uneven roasting as neither may be roasted to their ideal, much better to roast individually and blend after)with some Africans or brighter Central Americans.

Hope of help

John


----------



## WestlandWessex (Jan 26, 2020)

johnealey said:


> Natural process beans tend to give off more chaff as they are processed with mucilage still on there whereas washed beans will have most if not all removed thus generate far less chaff.. A lot of Brasil beans are natural or dry processed. The issue with the gene is one of getting the chaff away from the roasting chamber as it collects near the exhaust element and is "swept" away (hopefully) by the swinging bar (thwacker, non tech term  ). If you put too many beans in that are dry processed said thwacker gets overwhelmed which at best could lead to unpleasant roasty burnt taste or worst case catch fire, neither of which are desirable outcomes. (Other beans to be aware of that require a smaller load are aged beans such as Monsooned Malabar, Old Brown Java, aged Aceh etc not to do with the chaff, more to do with bean size once roasted.
> 
> As said above remember to empty the chaff box every couple of roasts, keep the weight in down and you should not have any issues.
> 
> ...


 Hi John,

Thank you for commenting, it's truly appreciated indeed. Love the term "Thwacker" and funnily enough I know exactly what you are referring too so maybe it should become a technical name  . Now you mention it I have noticed that these beans are very chaffy and that the "thwacker" can struggle a little to deal with the removal of the chaff. I have also noticed that some of the beans are scorching a little on one side, even when lower temperatures are used, I kind of get the impression that the drum could do with spinning a little faster in order to agitate the beans a little more And hopefully lead to more even roasts.

I certainly like the idea of blending, I will definitely try that for sure so thank you for the idea, is there a specific ratio that you need to stick to with blending roasts or can you just go 50/50 ?

Very many thanks again John 👍


----------

